# Dia daoibh



## bobbzulu (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi there. Im Trea so please ignore the bobby thing. Looking forward to reading whats on offer here and making some friends.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to Writing Forums, Trea!


NIckie


----------



## Lorlie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Trea,

Conas atá tú?

Lorlie


----------



## Shinn (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi there Trea and welcome.


----------

